# HAPPY B-DAY juliav



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julia,
Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: Happy Birthday, Julia!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!arty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Julia! arty:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Julia!!!
Hope you have a fun filled day eace:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Julia!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julia- I hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hav a GREAT birthday, Julia!!!!!! Hope Bugsy boy and his fursiblings give you loads of lickies and hugs on your special day. Enjoy! (((hugs)))


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Julia!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope it will be a great one!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope you have a great day and year, Julia!!!!​


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Julia!* Stay as nice and friendly as you are, I always enjoy your optimistic posts! Here's a special Persian belly dance for ya


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Have a great one!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Julia. Hav a great day!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey girl, Happy Birthday!!!!!Any fun plans for the day??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIA! HERE'S TO YOU!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::drum: Happy Birthday Julia :drum::clap2::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Julia from Brutus, Roxie and I!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Julia.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry I'm late. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! 

XOXO,
Kara and Guccigirl


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIA !!!*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Julia!!*


----------

